
Swedish post-term pregnancy research study stopped after six babies die - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/oct/28/post-term-pregnancy-research-cancelled-babies-die-sweden
======
jelliclesfarm
Interesting. It is generally accepted that babies are born premature because
the size of our brain grew faster than what evolution would permit the width
of pelvis. As we became bi pedal, and walking upright, narrow pelvis had an
evolutionary advantage.

It would be interesting to know the babies died. Is it due to anatomical
design or is it evolution? Larger mammals have longer gestational..like
elephants and whales.

